

Nvidia  ignores issue with kernal error - borf

Well many people are having problems with NVIDIAS cards crashing and recovering. Usually followed by an error message stating NVIDIA Kernal error has stopped working and has successfully recovered. Now, borf you might be saying why is this such a big deal? Why is this not just being brought up on their site or support threads. Now this is where i backup my claim that NVIDIA is obviously hoping this problem goes away and continues to provide... frankly pointless runaround blaming peoples hardware when clearly its their faulty cards. They dont respond in an orderley manner and instead want people to clean their drivers and do all these things that MIGHT fix it. Not to mention this problem has been big since 2006. Yep you heard me. 2006 .... Nvidia has swept this under the rug for too long and too many consumers constantly are on the recieving end of this laughable &quot;support&quot;.&lt;p&gt;Here is a link to the official nvidia statement which provides us with info which we already knew 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.geforce.com&#x2F;default&#x2F;topic&#x2F;389688&#x2F;geforce-drivers&#x2F;nvidia-statement-on-tdr-errors-display-driver-nvlddmkm-stopped-&#x2F;
On top of this shit pile they disable comments on possibly their biggest thread!? WHY!?&lt;p&gt;Clearly NVIDIA Can not handle backlash without public attention for fear of their product quality being questioned. You might say ok mine is working fine borf. Well ok, so you have a fine product, but say you were in our shoes. Many people bought their computers for up to thousands of dollars. Many people work hard for their items and then for them to not be abl to run a game let alone a youtube video for 10 MINUTES without crashing!&lt;p&gt;There are countless upon countless number of complaints if you look through the boards 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.geforce.com&#x2F;default&#x2F;board&#x2F;33&#x2F;&lt;p&gt;This is not acceptable Nvidia and us consumers demand support.
======
borf
Please see the full thread here
[https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/755362/geforce-
driv...](https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/755362/geforce-
drivers/nvidia-is-a-terrible-company-and-needs-to-listen-here-is-why-/)

